# Alles was zählt: Kann ich es noch sehen?



## Gretzerv (22. Februar 2014)

Habe eine Sendung von Alles was zählt verpasst. Kann ich das noch irgendwie sehen, ohne was zahlen zu müssen? Ich seh mir auch gerne die Abführmittelwerbung dafür an! Alle meine Freundinnen haben den gleichen Lieblingssender, weil es dort so viele sexy Serien gibt. Je mehr und je öfter ich die sehe, umso lieber sind sie mir. Deshalb konnte ich mich manchmal kaum von meiner Glotze trennen, um zu verreisen, weil ich dann kein Alles was zählt sehen konnte. Das ist jetzt aber total anders, seit es diese neue Superwebseite gibt. 

Wenn ich jetzt verreise, gehe ich im Internet auf diese Webseite und dann sehe ich mir meine Lieblingsserien an. Wenn das nicht klappt, ist es auch nicht schlimm. Wenn ich zurück bin, kann ich alle verpassten Sendungen noch ansehen, zu jeder Zeit und so oft ich will. Kostenlos.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Februar 2014)

Tipp: rtl-now.de


----------

